# Questions on hunting - keen to try



## Ridererror (12 April 2019)

Hello!

New here!  Forum came up as I was searching online for answers.  I'll try to keep it short.

I have never been hunting but would really like to.  I know who my local hunts are and often go to the meets.  I am an experienced rider and do alot of common riding, lessons in various disciplines, hacking and some (very) low level - ie nursery - local XC.  the thing is all the pictures I see from hunting friends/people I follow on insta are all jumping HUGE hedges, gates etc.  I believe there are options to go round all the jumps BUT is there anyway of going out with the hunt (or is there something similar) where you can jump but they aren't huge?  I would prefer, if possible, to do some jumping rather than it all being flat but at a height I would feel comfortable with, at least until i build up experience.  maybe I am expecting the impossible? There just doesn't seem to be any inbetween - either flat or huge hedge hopping.  That may well be the way of it and so be it I just wondered if there was any alternative? I don't own a horse so would be looking to do this on a hireling.

Thanks for making it to the end.  Any help much appreciated


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (12 April 2019)

Hunting season starts again August/Sept. Best bet would be to go to the small meets at the start of the season or even the hound exercise ones... that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## Ridererror (12 April 2019)

Thanks Ellz!  Sorry yes I did mean for next season.  I started thinking about it towards the end of this season but left it too late/was still a bit unsure.  What does the "hound exercise" involve?  Sorry if that is a stupid question


----------



## TGM (12 April 2019)

Obviously all hunts are different but I can only advise on what our local hunt, the Coakham Bloodhounds are like.  They have some meets where the jumps are optional, but the majority are for jumpers.  However, you only need to be able to jump 2'9 boundary fences - if there are hedges then they can be got round.


----------



## Ridererror (12 April 2019)

Thanks TGM  I htink I could handle that size of fence!


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (12 April 2019)

Ridererror said:



			Thanks Ellz!  Sorry yes I did mean for next season.  I started thinking about it towards the end of this season but left it too late/was still a bit unsure.  What does the "hound exercise" involve?  Sorry if that is a stupid question
		
Click to expand...

Hound exercise is basically where the hounds are pretty much being exercised and getting fit. usually they uses bicycles but they also take horses out too which is good for first time horses and people. its more standing around as well rather than flat out hunting so its calmer and a lot less stressful especially if its your first time.


----------



## Shay (12 April 2019)

Speak to your Hunt Secretary.   In my experience most hunts have meets that have smaller or option al fences.  What folk put in Insta etc is obviously going to be the most spectacular - not popping the little ones.  Our hunt has some ginormous hedges - but the vast majority of days are entirely optional with a route around everything and our hunt jumps tend to be in the 2'6 to 2'9 category.

But the person who will know (and the only way you will find  out about hound exercise) is the secretary.


----------



## Ridererror (12 April 2019)

Thanks for oyur help.  I'll contact the secretary and see what they say.  presumably it is ok to message about this out of season?


----------



## Shay (13 April 2019)

Oh yes.  We might not be hunting right now but the work carries on throughout the year!  You might also find out about any social events, shows the hounds are attending etc.


----------



## Ridererror (17 April 2019)

Thank you for all your helpful responses 

I contacted the secretary who sent me a very comprehensive, friendly and helpful email with all my options   Looks like I will be attending the newcomers meet before trying some "autumn hunting"  I am told the area is more "crossing country"  than flying over anything too huge.  Mainly some average logs and ditches with the odd 5 barred gate which  can be avoided!

ek I am very excited and while I don't want to wish the summer away (and will spend it getting as much "practice"/riding/training in as possible) I can't wait!


----------



## Shay (17 April 2019)

Sponsored rides are good to keep your hand in as it were.  Have a wonderful season - there really is nothing to compare to it.


----------



## Ridererror (17 April 2019)

Shay said:



			Sponsored rides are good to keep your hand in as it were.  Have a wonderful season - there really is nothing to compare to it.
		
Click to expand...

The hunt are hosting a fun ride in May so I a going to sign up to that!


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (17 April 2019)

Ridererror said:



			The hunt are hosting a fun ride in May so I a going to sign up to that!
		
Click to expand...


I'm doing one of these next weekend a fun ride by the hunt


----------

